# Crab Question



## *amy* (May 8, 2008)

A few weeks ago I ordered crab cakes on line from the market. When they are out of an item, sometimes they make a replacement. I received two small crabs about 4-6" each in a shell. I wrapped them up & put them in the freezer. They appear to have some sort of stuffing. I see some green peaking out (hope it isn't mold), and sort of a crusty topping on the shells - crumbs & paprika perhaps? I'm not sure if the shells were stuffed and how to prepare them. Should I defrost them & bake or steam? Not sure what to do with them. TIA


----------



## TATTRAT (May 8, 2008)

the green is more then likely pepper or green onion...parsley perhaps?

As for the preparation, just thaw, bake then broil off the top to make it crispy.


----------



## buckytom (May 8, 2008)

what tatt said!

top with a little butter and lemon too.


----------



## *amy* (May 8, 2008)

Cool, guys! That's sorta what I thought. About 350 oven for about 10 minutes? Okay, I'm gonna let them thaw. Wondering - how did they stuff the crabs and put them back together in the shells? I'd like to try that.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 8, 2008)

It's easy, and a lot of markets sell the cleaned, sanitized shells. The whole piece comes off the crab really easily...but it isn't pretty.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 8, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> It's easy, and a lot of markets sell the cleaned, sanitized shells. The whole piece comes off the crab really easily...but it isn't pretty.


 
If you use shells as a little vessel for presentation, you can put a layer of salt on the plate to keep them from rolling around.  Works great with clams casino, etc.


----------



## *amy* (May 8, 2008)

Thanks, Tatt & Jeeks. Your right Tatt. The stuffing looks easy. (These look like my guys on the bottom right.) Wow, the shells are sharp little suckers. lol

Stuffed Crabs - Cooking Louisiana

I might stick with crab rangoon.


----------



## mbasiszta (May 30, 2008)

*Fresh Crab!*



*amy* said:


> Thanks, Tatt & Jeeks. Your right Tatt. The stuffing looks easy. (These look like my guys on the bottom right.) Wow, the shells are sharp little suckers. lol
> 
> Stuffed Crabs - Cooking Louisiana
> 
> I might stick with crab rangoon.


DW and I just arrived in San Francisco. We won't be doing any crab cakes here: Dungeness Crab is in season! Yahoo!! We will think of you other crab and shellfish lovers as we devour several shares everyday.
Marty


----------



## kitchenelf (May 30, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> DW and I just arrived in San Francisco. We won't be doing any crab cakes here: Dungeness Crab is in season! Yahoo!! We will think of you other crab and shellfish lovers as we devour several shares everyday.
> Marty



Bite m.............I mean enjoy your crabs and shellfish   I'm there in July so please save some for us!


----------



## *amy* (May 30, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Bite m.............I mean enjoy your crabs and shellfish  I'm there in July so please save some for us!


 


I wound up baking them, & they were so-so - mostly bread. I'd like to make my own stuffing. Tried to wash the shells, but one of the sharps points ricocheted(sp) across the kitchen & broke.  I'll definitely give it a go with my own concoction. The premade market's version just didn't do it for me.


----------



## mbasiszta (Jun 1, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Bite m.............I mean enjoy your crabs and shellfish  I'm there in July so please save some for us!


Oh sure, I may leave a couple. How many do you need? RO LOL

I hope it will be warmer for you in July. But what was it Mark Twain said? "The coldest winter I ever spent was the summer I spent in San Francisco." It was something like that.  ro lol


----------

